# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Suzdal

## Maria123

Hello everyone, 
Suzdal is a very famous Golden Ring town not far from Moscow.
So if your travel agency does not propose a tour to Suzdal, ran away immediately. )))) 
Have a look at its beauty! Suzdal | A Traveller's Reference 
BR,
Maria

----------


## Seraph

When I see 'Suzdal' I think создал.

----------


## Basil77

> When I see 'Suzdal' I think создал.

 It's Суздаль in Russian. If you ask me, it's a bit overrated from the tourist point of view. Full of foreigners, souvenir sellers and there are not that much to see. I can think aboult at least 5 old towns at the same distance from Moscow or even closer which are much more impressive.

----------


## fortheether

For me, I very much enjoyed the drive to and from Suzdal.  We only had 6 nights in Russia so besides being in trains this was our only time outside of Moscow or St. Petersburg.  The ringing of the bells in Suzdal was fantastic. 
Scott    

> It's Суздаль in Russian. If you ask me, it's a bit overrated from the tourist point of view. Full of foreigners, souvenir sellers and there are not that much to see. I can think aboult at least 5 old towns at the same distance from Moscow or even closer which are much more impressive.

----------


## Hanna

I'm guessing that Maria lives there, so that could be a good reason to visit - get a guided tour from a friendly local person.  
I don't enjoy places that are crowded with souvenir sellers and tourists. But I really enjoy visiting orthodox churches, and I think there are some really pretty ones in Suzdal right?  Where else to go for Church sightseeing?

----------


## Basil77

> I'm guessing that Maria lives there, so that could be a good reason to visit - get a guided tour from a friendly local person.  
> I don't enjoy places that are crowded with souvenir sellers and tourists. But I really enjoy visiting orthodox churches, and I think there are some really pretty ones in Suzdal right?  Where else to go for Church sightseeing?

 Suzdal has a very tiny population: about 10 000 people os something like that, so I doubt she lives there. Besides her location says "Moscow" and Suzdal is about 250 km or so to the North-East from it. It has a very impressive XII century monastery, a small historical downtown, a dozen of old churches and a museum of wooden architecture (rather small one comparing to one in Kostroma, for example). "Museum" means several wooden churches brought there from different Russian places  and assembled in one place there. That's pretty much all I can remember. Maybe i forgot something, last time I was there 15 years ago or so. For tourists in Moscow I would recommend to visit: Sergiev Posad, Kolomna, Rostov Velikiy, Pereyaslavl Zalessky, Vladimir, Yaroslavl, Zvenigorod, Aleksandrov. All these towns can also offer many historical buildings, churches, museums. Most has kremlins. And all of them not that far from Moscow too: from 1 to 2-3 hours driving.

----------


## Maria123

> I'm guessing that Maria lives there, so that could be a good reason to visit - get a guided tour from a friendly local person.  
> I don't enjoy places that are crowded with souvenir sellers and tourists. But I really enjoy visiting orthodox churches, and I think there are some really pretty ones in Suzdal right?  Where else to go for Church sightseeing?

 Hi Hanna, 
It is true that I am a Moscovite. I do not live in Suzdal. So I have to dissapoint you, but a guided tour is out of question.  :: 
Yet I am ready to share my traveling info -  ticketing, trains, buses - should you (or other site visitors) be interested.  
Nonetheless, I can assure you that the town is full of interesting churches and monasteries. I'd say this destination is for people who like walking. Being small by the notorious Russian standards, the town will definetely make you tired, should you try to visit all its museums in one day.  
Suzdal has been a touristic place for quite a long time now, so  it is also true that you can find many souvenir shops there. But as to my personal taste, I'd recommended  to visit Trapesnaya restaurant in Kremlin instead to try Russian cuisine.  ::  
I like this little town and its provincial beauty, relaxed way of live, and quiet streets. And... yes, they are really quiet, if you are not visiting the town at weekends. So, people, if don't like crowds, just try go there at weekdays. 
As to "nothing to see", I guess it is a matter of personal likes and dislikes. So there is nothing much to discuss here.  
As to the other Church site seeing close to Moscow, first I wanted to recommend Sergiev Posad, but Lavra is on reconstruction now, so you won't get a full picture. On the other hand, if you have a car, The Ascension David’s hermitage and its Talezh metochion is probably a good choise. The Ascension David’s hermitage and its Talezh metochion / Вознесенская Давидова пустынь и ее Талежское подворье | A Traveller's Reference 
There is a souvenir shop in Talezh too. The prices bite, but they have a lot of interesting stuff there. 
In addition, on you way to Talezh, you can drop into Chekhov's Melikhovo museum.   
BR,
Maria

----------


## fortheether

Here's a video that my wife took while the bells were ringing:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...al%20Bells.AVI 
Scott

----------

